
How Facebook employees break into your profile - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/your-privacy-is-an-illusion/how-facebook-employees-break-into-your-profile-319630.php
======
gscott
If you are giving low level employees too much access then that is a problem.
But there will always be people who manage the database and those who create
the base code who have access to everything.

